# Business use on auto policy



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

I am insured through State Farm. I drive as a messenger and I already have business use on my policy ("business. Driven over 12,000 miles anually".) Is this sufficient to cover me as far as not having State Farm deny my claim or canceling my policy in the event of an at-fault accident while doing a rideshare? I don't know if having "business" use on the policy is the same as having a commercial auto policy or if it matters.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

"Business" <> "Livery"


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

You need to check the contract for "Exclusion: for hire vehicles." I am looking into insurance and believe commercial insurance is more expensive.

JM2¢W


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

Business use does NOT cover livery


----------

